# Please help!



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok, My siamese fighting fish (Oscar) was stuck in this eyeball socket of a skull decoration thing and I gave him some oxygen when I saw him like that and kept doing that untill my sister and her friend came along to help get him out with some Vaseline... So now I think he has 2 broken fins and he just chills in the breeder I left him in ( Its like a small container floating on the top of the water) ... He gets up to get some air every now and then but he just chills at the bottom of the breeder... Im afraid something might happen to him and he is my first fish, any help or tips of facts on what I should do? I cant stop cheaking up on him, Im scared...


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u204/Helliotion/oscar.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
This looks like my fish and I think the 2 front fins are broken, he uses them to get up and get air and I see his gills moving, but he just stays laying down horizontally in this breeder container and I really dont know whats going on. I dont know whats wrong he is just laying there. I really need help guys I want to help my fish.


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u204/Helliotion/oscar.jpg ?
http://s169.photobucket.com/albums/u204/Helliotion/?action=view&current=oscar.jpg I dont know which will work so im posting all of them...


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

Is he moving those front fins? If he's moving them, then I don't think they are "broke", but they could be damaged. 

He's probably just laying there because of stress. Have you tried feeding him? If so, did he eat?

I would just keep an eye on him and keep the water clean to prevent more stress.

I'm not sure what else to tell you to do, but hopefully someone else can give you some advice. Hang in there Oscar!


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea, I just completly cleaned the tank, got rid of the rocks, got some new rocks, and put some conditioner in there waited 15 minutes, and he is just still chillin... My sis is going to get something called a "Stress coat" I dont know what it is but I have an idea of what it could be... But she is getting that tomarrow. I gave him like 3 pellets of Wardley Essential Betta Food but they are still floating on top of the water. At first I thought, "Yea, he'll be fine he is probroly just tired from trying to get through the eye socket" But he has been like this for around 5 hours now and he just seems deprived of energy. Maybe something internal could have hurt him? Or the vaseline? I just dont want to wake up and see him dead, you know?


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

And right now Im running my xbox 360 to warm up this room a little... I just hope he will be okay.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

I think he'll be alright. I've had a close call like this when I was 6. My little betta was stressed out for a few days but made a recovery.

Make sure you don't run the xbox to much, if you leave it for to long it will make the room really hot. Trust me I know. ;-)


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

Yea, im about to get turn the xbox off, Im not really playing im just making it go through alot of loading screens to heat it up a little bit. But right now its about 90 F but thats just my guestimate.


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

Ok I just found out my pH and hardness levels are high, like at the tip of the charts, Im replacing some water with some new distilled water to try to softed it (Saw it on a webpage) and im going to call my sis to get some water softener if she can, but... Is there anything else I can do to soften it? I think thats the reason he is stressed and not moving alot...


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

HE DIED!!!  OMG It was so said, I saw him twich frantically, and then he didnt move, I preformed CPR after a while and rubbed his gills softly but HE ****************ING DIED!


----------



## Helliotion (Jul 26, 2007)

He didnt do anyting to anybody, he doesnt deserve that!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Accidents happen and in this hobby sometimes they happen often. There could be several reasons why he died. Internal injuries being the most likely cause but it could be that you dropped the PH to quickly. He was already stressed and dropping the ph too fast may have been more then he could adjust to. It's a hard lesson to learn but next time you will be better prepared. I lost a betta that got stuck in a castle decoration. I learned not to put pretties in the tank that they can swim into.

BTW, if you want to add something to your post, just use the edit button. You can change or add to your post without making a whole string of them and it makes it easier for people to read.


----------

